# EKG/ECG Order



## cpclori (Dec 23, 2008)

Do other offices obtain the MD order for EKG/ECG to bill Medicare? We do the physician billing only and have been coding based on the MD notes. I have been told we must also have the order to bill for these codes. Any in-put on how other offices handle this would be appreciated.
Lori Hampton NH


----------

